# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java ME : نگارش میکرو جاوا >  اتصال به پایگاه داده در جاوا

## زکیه ابراهیمی

سلام به همه ی دوستان

چگونه در نتبینز میتوان با پایگاه ارتباط برقرار کرد؟

خواهش میکنم اگه میدونید بدون جواب نزارید؟

برا پروژم نیاز دارم :متفکر:

----------


## Abalfazl

خواهش می کنم جستجو کنید:

http://netbeans.org/kb/docs/ide/mysql.html

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...A7%D8%AF%D9%87

----------


## n_alaie

> سلام به همه ی دوستان
> 
> چگونه در نتبینز میتوان با پایگاه ارتباط برقرار کرد؟
> 
> خواهش میکنم اگه میدونید بدون جواب نزارید؟
> 
> برا پروژم نیاز دارم


---------------------------------------------------------------------
علایی
این هم یک نمونه کد اتصال به بانک اطلاعاتی از طریق j2me  به بانک mysql توسط servlet

*import* java.io.*;
*import* java.util.*;
*import* javax.microedition.midlet.*;
*import* javax.microedition.lcdui.*;
*import* javax.microedition.io.*;

*public class* testMySQL *extends* MIDlet *implements* CommandListener {
*private* String username;
*private* String url = 
"http://localhost:8080/servlets-examples/servlet/getConnection";

*private* Display display;
*private* Command exit = *new* Command("EXIT", Command.EXIT, 1);;
*private* Command connect = *new* Command("Connect", Command.SCREEN, 1);
*private* TextField tb;
*private* Form menu;
*private* TextField tb1;
*private* TextField tb2;
DB db;

*public* testMySQL() *throws* Exception {
display = Display.getDisplay(*this*);

}

*public* *void* startApp() {
displayMenu();
}

*public* *void* displayMenu() {
menu = *new* Form("Connect");

tb = *new* TextField("Please input database: ","",30,
TextField.ANY );

tb1 = *new* TextField("Please input username: ","",30,
TextField.ANY);

tb2 = *new* TextField("Please input password: ","",30,
TextField.PASSWORD);

menu.append(tb);
menu.append(tb1);
menu.append(tb2);
menu.addCommand(exit);
menu.addCommand(connect);
menu.setCommandListener(*this*);
display.setCurrent(menu);
}

*public* *void* pauseApp() {}

*public* *void* destroyApp(*boolean* unconditional) {}

*public* *void* commandAction(Command command, Displayable screen) {
*if* (command == exit) {
destroyApp(*false*);
notifyDestroyed();
} *else if* (command == connect) {
db  = *new* DB(*this*);
db.start();
db.connectDb(tb.getString(),tb1.getString(),tb2.getString());
}
}

*public class* DB *implements* Runnable {
testMySQL midlet;
*private* Display display;
String db;
String user;
String pwd;
*public* DB(testMySQL midlet) {
*this*.midlet = midlet;
display = Display.getDisplay(midlet);
}

*public* *void* start() {
Thread t = *new* Thread(*this*);
t.start();
}

*public* *void* run() {
StringBuffer sb = *new* StringBuffer();
*try* {
HttpConnection c = (HttpConnection) Connector.open(url);
c.setRequestProperty(
"User-Agent","Profile/MIDP-1.0, Configuration/CLDC-1.0");
c.setRequestProperty("Content-Language","en-US");
c.setRequestMethod(HttpConnection.POST);

DataOutputStream os = 
(DataOutputStream)c.openDataOutputStream();

os.writeUTF(db.trim());
os.writeUTF(user.trim());
os.writeUTF(pwd.trim());
os.flush();
os.close();

// Get the response from the servlet page.
DataInputStream is =(DataInputStream)c.openDataInputStream();
//is = c.openInputStream();
*int* ch;
sb = *new* StringBuffer();
*while* ((ch = is.read()) != -1) {
sb.append((*char*)ch);
}
showAlert(sb.toString());
is.close();
c.close();
} *catch* (Exception e) {
showAlert(e.getMessage());
}
}
/* This method takes input from user like db,user and pwd and pass
to servlet */
*public* *void* connectDb(String db,String user,String pwd) {
*this*.db = db;
*this*.user = user;
*this*.pwd = pwd;
}

/* Display Error On screen*/
*private* *void* showAlert(String err) {
Alert a = *new* Alert("");
a.setString(err);
a.setTimeout(Alert.FOREVER);
display.setCurrent(a);
}

};
} 
*import* java.io.*;
*import* java.text.*;
*import* java.util.*;
*import* javax.servlet.*;
*import* javax.servlet.http.*;
*import* java.sql.*;

*public class* getConnection *extends* HttpServlet {

*public* *void* init() {
}

*public* *void* doPost(HttpServletRequest request,
HttpServletResponse response) *throws* ServletException, 
IOException {

DataInputStream in = *new* DataInputStream(
(InputStream)request.getInputStream());

String db = in.readUTF();
String user = in.readUTF();
String pwd = in.readUTF();

String message ="jdbc:mysql://localhost:3306/"+db+","+user+","+pwd;
*try* {

connect(db.toLowerCase().trim(),user.toLowerCase().trim(), 
pwd.toLowerCase().trim());

message += "100 ok";

} *catch* (Throwable t) {
message += "200 " + t.toString();
}
response.setContentType("text/plain");
response.setContentLength(message.length());
PrintWriter out = response.getWriter();
out.println(message);
in.close();
out.close();
out.flush();
}

*public* *void* doGet(HttpServletRequest request,
HttpServletResponse response) *throws* ServletException, 
IOException {

doPost(request,response);
}

/* This method connects to MYSQL database*/
*private* *void* connect(String db, String user,String pwd) 
*throws* Exception {

// Establish a JDBC connection to the MYSQL database server.
//Class.forName("org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver");
Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver").newInstance();
Connection conn = DriverManager.getConnection(
"jdbc:mysql://localhost:3306/"+db,user,pwd);

// Establish a JDBC connection to the Oracle database server.
//DriverManager.registerDriver(new oracle.jdbc.OracleDriver());
//Connection conn = DriverManager.getConnection(
//      "jdbc:oracle:thin:@localhost:1521:"+db,user,pw  d);

// Establish a JDBC connection to the SQL database server.
//Class.forName("net.sourceforge.jtds.jdbc.Driver");
//Connection conn = DriverManager.getConnection(
//      "jdbc:jtds:sqlserver://localhost:1433/"+db,user,pwd);
}
}

----------


## dr_jacky_2005

کدها داخل تگ کد

----------


## mohsen12345

> سلام به همه ی دوستان
> 
> چگونه در نتبینز میتوان با پایگاه ارتباط برقرار کرد؟
> 
> خواهش میکنم اگه میدونید بدون جواب نزارید؟
> 
> برا پروژم نیاز دارم


 با سلام
چيزي رو كه شما مي خواهيد ارتباط بين يك برنامه موبايل جاوا و يك صفحه وب هست كه به صورت Post و Get انجام بدين.
براي اين كار شما يك صفحه وب رو براي ارتباط با پايگاه داده طراحي كنيد كه مقدار در بگيره و جواب رو در صفحه تايپ كنه كه بتونيد با فرستادن درخواست از طريق موبايل اطلاعاتتون رو دريافت كنيد.
اطلاعات بيشتر در فروم نوكيا froum.nokia.com

----------

